# stomach pains during sex



## tummylovin'003 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hey, Dunno if anyone can give me anymore info, but here goes...

A couple of hours ago, me and my partner were having sex, not going to lie, it wasn't anything wild or unusual, just normal missionary, and I suddenly got a stabbing pain just below my ribs. It was so bad we had to stop because I was in tears.

I'm going to book a docs app first thing in the morning, but I was just wondering if anyone has experienced this before??? 

Any response would be much appriciated! :bow:


----------



## penguin (Jun 29, 2011)

tummylovin'003 said:


> Hey, Dunno if anyone can give me anymore info, but here goes...
> 
> A couple of hours ago, me and my partner were having sex, not going to lie, it wasn't anything wild or unusual, just normal missionary, and I suddenly got a stabbing pain just below my ribs. It was so bad we had to stop because I was in tears.
> 
> ...



Left or right side? It may not be related to sex, because pain under the right side could be gallbladder related. When I first had gallstone attacks, it felt like I'd gotten a stitch (after running), and could be a stabbing pain.


----------



## tummylovin'003 (Jun 30, 2011)

Yup, on my right side, I made the mistake of googling it, and its coming up with all kinda things about a tilted cervix? 

Guess I'll find out on Monday at my docs app.


----------

